# name that device



## KS1987 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am looking for a device from my childhood, it was trapezoid shaped with a bar going from left to right making a ticking sound. It was supposedly to help with you concentrating, does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## mk (Aug 28, 2010)

metronome


----------



## KS1987 (Aug 28, 2010)

much obliged


----------



## Beastie (Aug 28, 2010)

KS1987 said:
			
		

> help with you concentrating


Interesting...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 28, 2010)

Note there is a new port in /usr/ports/audio that is
a metronome... simulation at the CLI.


----------

